# Tripod projector stand?



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts about using a tripod for a projector stand? This article gives some ideas for a serviceable stand (velvet-topped particle board on a tripod) to take outdoors.

Where might be a good place to look for a tripod that can handle up to 20 lbs?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you got your answer in the other thread. 



RBTO said:


> A tripod mounted projector stand might work for you, but I personally consider that tacky when a projector can be almost completely hidden in a ceiling mount or on a table below eye level, both of which are not on the screen axis. No disrespect to the tripod mounting, but the flexibility lens shift allows, is very valuable in my opinion.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

How about wooden or aluminium tripod for level, total station or theodolite.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=survey+tripod&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359

Those yellow wooden ones stand easily 20 lbs, total station weight about same.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Good idea, thanks, Ile


----------

